# Compilateur gcc introuvable dans PATH



## lelac (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Je suis en train d'installer Darwin port (pour installer Octave par la suite).

Or il y a un problème durant l'installation. Après avoir tapé la commande de selfupdate sous sudo, un message d'erreur iundique qu'il ne trouve pas de compilateur C.

J'ai donc installé GCC version 4, mais visiblement il ne voit pas le logiciel - ce qui signifie qu'il n'est pas indexé dans le PATH.

Mon problème, c'est que je ne trouve pas GCC sur le disk. La commande locate ne point pas de nom de fichier au nom évocateur :

1- quelqu'un connait-il le nom de l'application gcc vers lequel PATH doit-il pointer ?
2- comment changer le PATH ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lelac (17 Janvier 2007)

j'apporte des précisions, cela a évolué (mais pas simplifié !) depuis tout à l'heure :

- j'ai localisé gcc-4.0 dans /usr/bin (en fait normal, je viens de l'apprendre)
- aussi normal, /usr/bin est dans le PATH

mais la commande : sudo port -d selfupdate 

aboutit à :

checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.


même dans le PATH, il ne voit rien.   

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2007)

Un conseil : installe les outils de dev d'Apple et pas gcc tout seul, ça marchera mieux.


----------



## lelac (18 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait. A partir du disque d'installation...

J'ai en plus découvert que la commande d'ouverture des ports n'était pas exécutable à partir de X11, alros qu'elle fonctionne à partir du terminal.

Je crois que la solution n'est pas simple.


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2007)

Et que donne les commandes :
which gcc
gcc
echo $PATH


----------



## Zeusviper (20 Janvier 2007)

bizarre pour gcc : tu as install&#233; tt les outils de d&#233;veloppement apple de fa&#231;on standard? (ie via installeur) quand tu fais ceci tu n'a absolument rien a configurer/localiser pour utiliser gcc.


pour la commande port (et pas mal d'autres d'ailleurs) accessible sous terminal et non sous xterm X11, c'est normal.
En fait X11 ne charge pas le m&#234;me environnement que celui du terminal. Le terminal charge par d&#233;faut le fichier .profile alors que X11 charge .bashrc (de m&#233;moire mais ca ne doit pas &#234;tre le seul qu'il tente de charger de tte fa&#231;on mais pas de .profile en tt cas!)

PS : pour ajouter un element au PATH : 
    export PATH=$PATH:/nouvel/element


----------

